# Problem mit automatischen start von Samba



## Shuji (10. Oktober 2003)

Hi

Ich hab ein Problem mit dem automatischen start von Samba unter SuSE 8.2 denn beim manuellen start funktioniert alles ohne probleme. Also in den Dokumentationen die ich gelesen habe sollte es mit der rc.config möglich sein samba automatisch beim start des betriebssystems zu starten leider gibt es ab version 8 keine rc.config mehr *gg* hab ich gelesen. Später hab ichs dann mit der boot.local versucht aber das klappt leider auch nicht so wie ichs mir vorgestellt hatte, es wird der samba daemon gestartet aber wenn ich unter meinen windows pc mich anmelde verbindet er nicht mit den laufwerken und zeigt den server auch nich in der Netzwerkumgebung an.

ich hoffe einer hat eine Idee mir fällt leider nichts mehr ein

mfg 

Shuji


----------



## Thorsten Ball (10. Oktober 2003)

Startest du nur "smbd" oder auch "nmbd" ?


----------



## Shuji (10. Oktober 2003)

ich starte smbd und nmbd


----------



## hulmel (10. Oktober 2003)

Automatischer start von smb: YaST -> System -> Runleveleditor -> Runleveleigenschaften.
Dort die Dienste nmb und smb aktivieren. Zu nmb vergleiche auch wins in den man-pages der smb.conf.


----------



## Shuji (10. Oktober 2003)

@hulmel funktioniert einwandfrei und schon weider was dazu gelernt  und danke noch mal für die schnelle hilfe

mfg

Shuji


----------

